# 2-11 [Bulls Thick @ 3 Mile - Get the Yaks Out!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Check out my report from last night! 2-11 [Bulldawgin' the Bulls!]

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Porkers !!!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Very nice! I've never been out there to catch reds at night. That is something I want to do soon!


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome fish...what time were you fishing at?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

kreis619 said:


> Awesome fish...what time were you fishing at?


Thanks man! We got on the water a little after 1AM & fished till a little after 5AM.


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Killer! Love those nights


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jbs_bama said:


> Very nice! I've never been out there to catch reds at night. That is something I want to do soon!


It's definitely worth doing! It really is a blast, so glad I got a yak for Christmas this past year. Haha.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful redfish photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

They are super thick out there right now. Like shooting fish in a barrel. We slaughtered them last night.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

JasonL said:


> They are super thick out there right now. Like shooting fish in a barrel. We slaughtered them last night.


Yup, it's a blast. We got on them again last night. Posting the report now. Way to go out there man!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice bulls....


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I need to get some lights for my kayak and hook up with you guys one night.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jbs_bama said:


> I need to get some lights for my kayak and hook up with you guys one night.


Dude, let's do it! PM me & let's figure out a night to hit the bridge together. Mitch & I bought the cheap $30 light set from Wally World & duct taped them to the bow/stern. Go get those & let's get out there!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Yup, it's a blast. We got on them again last night. Posting the report now. Way to go out there man!


Thanks for the info about 3-Mile.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

JasonL said:


> Thanks for the info about 3-Mile.


Not a problem bro. Gonna be cold tonight but we're gonna be out there if the water conditions are doable.


----------

